# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] SONY SCD-XE670 κεφαλή laser

## manolo

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
στο μηχάνημα της περιγραφής ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρω λαστιχάκι για τον μηχανισμό εισαγωγής-εξαγωγής του πορτακιού για το CD και επίσης κεφαλή laser προς αντικατάσταση;;

----------

